# Glory Bee Foods Brazilian Beekeeping suits



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone on the list have experience with Glory Bee Foods Brazilian Beekeeping suits? They have a triple mesh version on deep discount via their website right now. See links below:

Half suit:
http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_ProductDetail.cfm?PC=3&PSC=21&P=15117&Product_Name=brazilian%20halfsuit%20size%20small(42)&Token=24.236.133.207:{ts_2007-03-25_06:04:16}-333613

Full suit:
http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_ProductDetail.cfm?PC=3&PSC=21&P=20252&Product_Name=brazilian%20mesh%20beesuit%20size(42)&Token=24.236.133.207:{ts_2007-03-25_06:04:16}-333613

They claim "the most stingless suit available today." Any experience with this product out there? Also, please comment on the sizing. They say they run small. To get the proper loose fit, how many sizes up should one go?

thanks,
bryan


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

*Get a Ultra Breeze instead*

With shipping it will cost you $150. Sounds great..... but,
plastic zippers suck. The quality will be no where near either
MagMans suit or Golden Bee's. Not even close.

Mags are $190 shipped and well worth the extra $40 for just the heavy duty zippers alone. Not to mention tried and true fabric. Add to this it's made here in the US by a fellow beekeeper and the Glory Bee shouldn't even be on your radar.

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/

and click Ventilated Suit.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't think bee suits should be judged by ethnicity! 

Bryan, my one thought on this is as you move ahead in this craft you will likely find less is more. I think we all start out with the suit of armor and move to less as years go by. I often work now with nothing but a veil or just a pullover, except during migration or early spring manipulations.


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Sundance said:


> With shipping it will cost you $150. Sounds great..... but,
> plastic zippers suck. The quality will be no where near either
> MagMans suit or Golden Bee's. Not even close.
> 
> ...


I can't find a link for Golden Bee's, got one? I can't get MagMan to reply to my e-mails. I would like a suit before I get my bees and get the distinct impression that MagMan will not be able to deliver in time since he has no time to take my order. 

Thanks for the input on the Glory Bee suit. Did you ever have a Glory Bee suit? Sound like you had a personal experience or know someone who did.

Bryan


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> I don't think bee suits should be judged by ethnicity!
> 
> Bryan, my one thought on this is as you move ahead in this craft you will likely find less is more. I think we all start out with the suit of armor and move to less as years go by. I often work now with nothing but a veil or just a pullover, except during migration or early spring manipulations.


Thanks Joel,

I think I need a "bullet proof" for those times you describe plus my wife is in this hobby with me and she is a bit safety minded and has a low pain threshold. My aim is to keep her interested before she gets too put off by the pain or the anticipation of the same. I suspect she will always prefer the beesuit where I will use as little protection as is warranted.

Thanks for you thoughts.

bryan


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

*magnet-man*

Yes, I am still alive. I am a mild manner CPA during the day but a sweatshop worker during in the evening. The boss even sexually harasses me. Said I would quite if it didn’t stop. My wife said she wouldn’t quit and she would lock me in the room with the sewing machine. 

Right now I am finishing up some large suits and four of them are available. Here is the order of the next few production runs.

Regular/Medium
X Large
2X Large
Small
X Small

All of our material is US made from US fibers. That includes the fabric, zipper, screen, thread, and velcro and E.T. does not sew for us.


----------



## JZD (Apr 26, 2006)

*glory bee suit*

I use the glory bee suit and love it. Not the full mesh suit. But
the full suit with the venting on arms and chest. It is the best suit I have ever used. I own three other type suits that do not compair. I really like the hood. As far as size I wear a 48R coat and I ordered a size 50 It fits well. If you talk to them they will help you on size and if it is not correct when you get it they will exchange it for the right size. I have never been stung in the suit. But it has the best hood in my view of all the suits I own and have seen. The material is hard for a bee to grab hold of to sting, The more I use it the more I like it. It really cuts the heat down in the heat of summer. It also has a velcro flap to get a drink with a straw in the hood. I love it... good luck on what ever suit you go with..


----------



## Gary L (Jan 24, 2007)

*Glory bee foods Brazillian Beekeeping suits*

I've never owned a beepeeping suit but would like to have one for emergencys. I have a tough time getting things that fit. I'm 6'5" and semi skinny. What size would that take?


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

JZD said:


> I use the glory bee suit and love it. Not the full mesh suit. But
> the full suit with the venting on arms and chest. It is the best suit I have ever used. I own three other type suits that do not compair. I really like the hood. As far as size I wear a 48R coat and I ordered a size 50 It fits well. If you talk to them they will help you on size and if it is not correct when you get it they will exchange it for the right size. I have never been stung in the suit. But it has the best hood in my view of all the suits I own and have seen. The material is hard for a bee to grab hold of to sting, The more I use it the more I like it. It really cuts the heat down in the heat of summer. It also has a velcro flap to get a drink with a straw in the hood. I love it... good luck on what ever suit you go with..


JZD,
thanks for the input on the Glory Bee suit and the sizing. 
bryan


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Keep in mind that stings are not the only or main reason
to get a mesh suit. *It breaths!!* It's a joy to work even
when its 80F and a breeze compared to a non-mesh suit.

If you're only going to wear it occasionally and don't mind
if a zipper screws up down the road. Then save the $40 and
bank it for the inevitable zipper replacement.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Are the Glory Bee suit zippers at least metal???


----------



## Cam (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll look on mine but I've had great luck with my Glory Bee suit. No issues with the zippers at all. It's been pretty much sting proof for two years. Myself and my partner each have one and neither has been stung with the suit on. Now when we've been out doing some tasks that we didn't thnk needed a suit we've both been stung.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I can't find a link for Golden Bee's, got one? 

There is no link.

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601-799-5660


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, still no reply from magnet-man to my repeated e-mail requests over the past couple of weeks. Gonna go with the Glory-bee suits that are on sale. I really need to have the jacket before I pick up my nucs later this spring.

I am buying one full suit and one jacket style built of triple mesh.

I will provide a review after I give it a go this summer. Thanks to everyone for their input.

bryan


----------

